# Wire soda return rack



## Bgrice (Jan 6, 2021)

I am interested in purchasing a wire soda bottle return rack. Any soda company logo would be fine.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

No help here, but good luck and happy hunting.  Also welcome to Antique Bottles.  Collect what you like.  Like what you collect.  Remember that bottles are just stuff.  The true treasure is not bottles, but friends.  Hope you acquire many. This is a good place to find them.


----------

